# Horse Drawn Wagons - N scale



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

This is a small horse drawn wagon made from a kit produced by RSLaserKits.











Hope to get by the Texas Energy Museum in Beaumont, Texas on Monday to take a few measrments of the horse drawn refined oil wagon they have on display and see if I can reproduce it in N Scale.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice work, Carl... 

(It looks like it's getting attacked by a gigantic metal eel.  )


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice work. Do you have N horses to go with that?

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

...and the requisite N scale road apples?


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

That was my concern about horses on the layout.........the road apples


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

*road apples*

I'll be more than happy to ship you some 1 to 1 road apples for measurement purposes if ya need em?
I'd like to have a bunch of wagons and teams on my layout, but as they are so darned expensive I've not done it yet, I need to sit down and figure out how to scratch build some, then make a mold and cast up a bunch of them. The delicate wheels are my first concern. I need some stage coaches, buckboards and freight wagons for starters. It's tempting to buy a commercial one, then make my own molds, but that is not how I want to do it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Carl did you scratch build the wheels?
Edit, nope...

Steve441 layout has an apple tree and he threw some on the ground too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

To build a horse-drawn wagon, one really needs to find construction drawings of the same and then reduce the size to scale you wish. I had trouble finding any late 1800's wagon drawings. There are a number of wagon pictures on the internet (Google...hose drawn wagons). Using the pictures, on can do a little scratch building. I did talk with one of the firms that rebuild old freight wagons and I was told that the freight boxes are anywhere from 13' to 15' with a width of 3'-6” to 15'. The box height would range from 24” to 3'-9”. I have build one that was used to haul beer barrels and it was just a flat deck mounted on a frame with four wheels (driver would sit on one of the barrels). 

It was interesting to research the history and pictures of the horse-drawn wagons and it helped in modeling them. Some of the site sell parts for the real wagons and from that you can gather dimensions of various parts.

One can scratch build a wagon. The real problem in building a wagon is the wheels. For N Scale, the only source is RSLaserKits. For the larger scales, wheels are available from other suppliers. RslaserKits produced a sheet of N-Scale wheels only.....4'-6” diameter, 5'-6'' diameter and 5'-9” diameter.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Road apples  .........have enough cow pies to go around.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Carl said:


> To build a horse-drawn wagon, one really needs to find construction drawings of the same and then reduce the size to scale you wish. I had trouble finding any late 1800's wagon drawings. There are a number of wagon pictures on the internet (Google...hose drawn wagons). Using the pictures, on can do a little scratch building. I did talk with one of the firms that rebuild old freight wagons and I was told that the freight boxes are anywhere from 13' to 15' with a width of 3'-6” to 15'. The box height would range from 24” to 3'-9”. I have build one that was used to haul beer barrels and it was just a flat deck mounted on a frame with four wheels (driver would sit on one of the barrels).
> 
> It was interesting to research the history and pictures of the horse-drawn wagons and it helped in modeling them. Some of the site sell parts for the real wagons and from that you can gather dimensions of various parts.
> 
> One can scratch build a wagon. The real problem in building a wagon is the wheels. For N Scale, the only source is RSLaserKits. For the larger scales, wheels are available from other suppliers. RslaserKits produced a sheet of N-Scale wheels only.....4'-6” diameter, 5'-6'' diameter and 5'-9” diameter.


I thought at first you hand crafted the wheels somehow.
I was going to say man your good, then I went back and reread it.

You still did a nice job on the wagon.:thumbsup:

That is Rich's site give him a little free advertisement.
http://www.rslaserkits.com/index.html

Man they still have the NScale.org Boxcars for sale.
I have 6 of them.

I kind of think they won't have another run of Limited edition cars.


----------

